# Rate (from 0 to 10) your relationships with other enneagram types



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Only posting the types I'm sure I've been around

4w5 - dramatic, nice to complain with and stuff but too sensitive from what I can tell
6w5 - 6/10
6w7 - 8/10
7w6 - LOVE THEM ALL ~~ 10/10 
7w8 - They're good too 8/10
9w1 - Love them but they can be boring and detached sometimes 7/10


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> I _long _for the day when you'll finally be able to write a post without some form of stereotyping in there, lol.
> Anyway. I get along best with 3w4's, 6w5's, 8w7's, Sx 4w3's. I have the deepest connections with Sx dominants, naturally.


well, you've liked several of my posts, so if all of my posts are stereotypical, they're stereotypes you sometimes agree with


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

aconite said:


> I so want to see you call me an emo narcissist to my face, boy


I've told several people to their face that they're emo narcissists. I haven't told you because you aren't.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are mine ;-)

Type 1 Average 5/10
Type 2 Average 6/10
Type 3 Above Average 8/10
Type 4 Above Average 10/10 ;-)
Type 5 Below Average 4/10 (No communication what-so-ever)
Type 6 Above Average 9/10 Love You 6s ;-)
Type 7 Above Average 7/10
Type 8 Below Average 4/10 (Overrated)
Type 9 Above Average 9/10

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> stolen from @_Phoenix_Rebirth_
> 
> I'll start
> 
> ...


Why the clash with 2w1' s? Many of them are generally warm and loving people.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> Why the clash with 2w1' s? Many of them are generally warm and loving people.


I think that is the problem to a man like him.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> well, you've liked several of my posts, so if all of my posts are stereotypical, they're stereotypes you sometimes agree with


People don't always thank because they agree, they sometimes thank because it makes them laugh.

I'll go cut myself in a corner now ^^


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Type 1: little experience, and rather wish that would change. The idea of a 1 is refreshing to me.

Type 2: I seem to like and get along with 2w1.
9/10

Type 3: I don't click with them generally.
1/10

Type 4: hit or miss. 4w5s are more likely to hit, and 4w3 if they are able to be respectful.
4/10

Type 5: I seem to enjoy people with 5w4 consistently. I am intrigued by them, and could listen to 
them describe their fascinations a long time. I think I could have great conversations and relate to
5w6's more. 9/10

Type 6: I get along decently with, aside from instances of classic 6 doubting. That tends to bring a 
sourness in 5/10

Type 7: would be bored of me, but I can enjoy occasionally. 2/10

Type 8: I know no 8w7 except one guy who is 8w7 gut, 3w4 head, who I got on very well with. I 
know some 8w9s who I love. 7/10

Type 9: I get along with rather well. 7/10


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

What happens when a 5w4 chameleons himself into different enneagram types depending on the situation?


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

GYX_Kid said:


> What happens when a 5w4 chameleons himself into different enneagram types depending on the situation?


Hmmm. I dunno. Something about "mirroring" and "chameleonic" behaviour seems almost alien to me. What I personally do is observe for a while to see if we have something in common or if the other person has something to add to my knowledge before I decide to open up. Mostly my interactions are a matter of picking at someone's brain and digging deeper to try to uncover everything that that mind contains. But, I wouldn't alter my behaviour. I honestly wouldn't know how.

Fe vs Fi maybe?


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

GYX_Kid said:


> What happens when a 5w4 chameleons himself into different enneagram types depending on the situation?


I don't do that. 

I'm a "chameleon" in the sense that I can blend in and fade into the background. People often forget I'm present or they never notice me in the first place. It's like I have my own invisibility cloak. However I couldn't "act like" an Eight, Seven, or Two (or whatever). There have been times in my life when I'd try to make myself more outgoing and gregarious, but it got pretty exhausting pretty fast. It felt unnatural and forced.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Don't know about all of them, however on a general level I get along best with 9s and 7w6s.

6s and 8s are somewhat of a wild card: I can become great friends with them or they either become my worst enemies.

7w8 are nice but a bit too flighty.

1s... while I usually have them in high esteem, sometimes they feel kinda hypocritic.

2s: I don't think I know many of them, so I can't judge. I knew a 2w3 in my last year of highschool and we had a very painful and ambivalent relationship.

3s: There are a lot of awesome 3s in this forum and I really get along a lot with them, but in real life I don't think that's the case. There are a lot of clashes of values.

4s: Haven't met many of them but I don't have a really high opinion of those i met IRL. Too self absorbed. However the 4s on PerC are usually awesome people.

5s: Like them. They're smart and knowledgeable, so I always have great conversations with them.


Then again, this is all speculation. I usually like all sorts of people as long as they don't annoy me or treat me superficially.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> Why the clash with 2w1' s? Many of them are generally warm and loving people.


- too superego
- more rigid than 2w3s
- more dogmatic than 2w3s
- stronger connection to 8 than 2w3s
- not as subtle

I suppose I'm biased though. my mom is a 2w1 and I don't have the best relationship with her


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - *too superego*
> - more rigid than 2w3s
> - more dogmatic than 2w3s
> - stronger connection to 8 than 2w3s
> ...


My mother is a 2w1 as well. We used to be really close to one another; until I started to seek independence in my teens, which is a Natural Process!!!

She is a very dominating individual but I am dominating as well. My type 9 best friend believes that the only way we can get along now is that someone will have to become humble in our relationship ;-)

Neither one of us is willing to do that. 

We communicate through the phone and talk about my daughter, her granddaughter only.

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know enough peoples' enneagram types to compile such a list. Who has the time?


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Shadowlight said:


> Hmmm. I dunno. Something about "mirroring" and "chameleonic" behaviour seems almost alien to me. What I personally do is observe for a while to see if we have something in common or if the other person has something to add to my knowledge before I decide to open up. Mostly my interactions are a matter of picking at someone's brain and digging deeper to try to uncover everything that that mind contains. But, I wouldn't alter my behaviour. I honestly wouldn't know how.
> 
> Fe vs Fi maybe?


Could be, it seems like in general INTPs shapeshift and INTJs wear masks (when they do alter their behavior in a social or other context)

Not only the F functions, but each of them at work with this. Though I suppose Fe is quick at assessing the emotional environment in particular.

What I kind of do is.. well first of all I have an internal library which is constantly being updated with new knowledge. I don't consider myself adapting to the environment quite as directly as to this internal database, which holds all the possible choices. I perceive the environment, but then more directly [use Ti-Si] to choose an action depending on what the Ne-Fe/battlefield is.

Might be similar to Ni usage, except the perceiving Se seems like it takes more exercise to use as often. Also when Ni is the dominant function, I assume it makes the top decisions, so I'm not sure exactly how that plays out. Ti can kind of look at all the other functions and organize the data between them/give orders to internal processes.

I'd guess that Te does the external counterpart of that, and so more direct action is done in a shorter period of time. But the action completed was based on internal perception and external judgement- the opposite of INTP. It's like the INTJ's battlefield is within the self, and their processing computer used to deal with it is the world. (This definition can be flipped around depending on exactly which angle approaches it.) One thing this could explain is how INTJs can use the world's experience more directly, without having to convert it into their own. And how they have all these internal struggles, using the world to fight them.


tl;dr and not as interesting answer= Ti and Te may be more "absolute" functions in that they run unchanged on their own trajectory. Ti lives in and gives its host various options for how to appear to the outside world, since "its host" is essentially what it's aiming for control over.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

because i hold this thread in contempt:

1-1
2-2
3-3
4-4
5-5
6-6
7-7
8-8
9-9


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm much too lazy to make a list, so this will have to do instead: everyone besides me sucks.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> People don't always thank because they agree, they sometimes thank because it makes them laugh.
> I'll go cut myself in a corner now ^^


you seem to have missed the title of the thread. It says, "Rate Your Relationships (from 0 to 10) With Other Enneagram Types" not "rate and describe each of the enneagram types in accurate detail" it's not stereotypes if you're simply conveying personal experience 

PS: I'm changing my rating of my 2w1 relationships to 0/10. I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt, but, frankly, I've never gotten to know one whom I didn't end up viewing with scathing contempt. I think it's the darkworker in me. 2w1s have a line of thinking akin to "it's everyone's responsibility to make the world a better place" and they'll generally try to push this on you and guilt trip you into agreeing with you. this is something I have absolutely zero tolerance for. in fact, I've completely rejected my mother on an emotional level for this precise reason. you either accept that I am in it for myself or you are not a part of my life. no exceptions


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a joke with my friend @_Stan the Woz_ for how I rank tritypes. Every ego type (459) gets a point, every superego type (126) gets zero, and every id type (378) gets minus one point. Triple ego types are thus the "best" people and triple id the "worst". Thus I pretend to be jealous of anyone with more ego types than me (my score as a 694 is a two), because they have a better score.

I don't actually think id types are worse people, but I do often find I have more of an affinity for ego types because of their more withdrawn and passive demeanor, more inclined to just contemplate about things than to get in my face. I know a lot of great people who are not ego types, and obvious this whole tritype ranking thing is a joke, but it's a nice (and stupidly narrow) way to estimate how easily I'll deal with any tritype


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, I don't have enough experience with enneagram's to do the wings, so I will just give my experience with each type.
My Type- 5

Type 1: 3/10 Too set into moral beliefs for me, and the sense of "right" and "wrong". 
Type 2: 5/10 They are sweetheart's, our conversation's are never very depthful but they are sincere and friendly people to be around.
Type 3: 7/10 They always crack me up, very hilarious and sort of witty in a way. Their strong sense of motivation kind of gets irritating at times.
Type 4: 4/10 I can connect with them on the sense of wanting to be creative and different, but their emotions are irritating.
Type 5: 9/10 Of course I'm quite biased, but I can hold a deep conversation with them and feel very secure in their presence. Only problem is that we are very quiet people, so it's hard to get to know us.
Type 6: 8/10 I think I have a six wing. They are very deep, much like me. However, they are _extremely _set into their beliefs, which can irritate me.
Type 7: 7/10 Wow. Just wow. These people are quite interesting. Intellectually stimulating and very alluring. However, they are very flighty and often leave me feeling abandoned because they tend to "jump around" from person-to-person.
Type 8: 2/10 Not for me. Too demanding and into proving their strength. Very assertive and decisive.
Type 9: 6/10 Cool people. I can carry on an easy conversation with them. It annoys me sometimes, though, because they are always very contempt with their lives (even if they don't admit) and are not willing to change.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

RoSoDude said:


> I have a joke with my friend @Stan the Woz for how I rank tritypes. Every ego type (459) gets a point, every superego type (126) gets zero, and every id type (378) gets minus one points. Triple ego types are thus the "best" people and triple id the "worst". Thus I pretend to be jealous of anyone with more ego types than me (my score as a 694 is a two), because they have a better score.
> I don't actually think id types are worse people, but I do often find I have more of an affinity for ego types because of their more withdrawn and passive demeanor, more inclined to just contemplate about things than to get in my face. I know a lot of great people who are not ego types, and obvious this whole tritype ranking thing is a joke, but it's a nice (and stupidly narrow) way to estimate how easily I'll deal with any tritype


Id types generally don't get in your face unless
- you're in their way
- you threaten their control or well being
- you piss them off

generally, we don't notice you enough to get in your face


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

Type-1: 6.5/10 
Type-2: 8/10
Type-3: 1/10
Type-4: 8/10
Type-5: 7/10
Type-6: 2.5/10
Type-7: 9/10
Type-8: 0/10
Type-9: 9/10


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Id types generally don't get in your face unless
> - you're in their way
> - you threaten their control or well being
> - you piss them off
> ...


That's good in two ways: It means you won't get in my face, and it means I'm accomplishing my goal of not being noticed. This is a quite excellent and mutually beneficial relationship, I think!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

RoSoDude said:


> That's good in two ways: It means you won't get in my face, and it means I'm accomplishing my goal of not being noticed. This is a quite excellent and mutually beneficial relationship, I think!


if you don't like people being in your face and want to not be noticed, you probably would hate most superego types more than Id types. they not only notice people more but they also tend to be more demanding


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> if you don't like people being in your face and want to not be noticed, you probably would hate most superego types more than Id types. they not only notice people more but they also tend to be more demanding


It really depends. Perhaps I didn't quite mean to say "in your face" to describe my issue with id-based personalities; moreso, it's a valuing of personal desires and wants that I don't really understand on many levels. Superego types are often more concerned with what you should or should not do, which can get annoying, but with which I have an easier time when it's forced upon me.

I don't actually have anything personally against anyone here that I don't know, nor that anyone is especially annoying to me simply due to their type, just that I don't really get the id perspective and hence it is lower on my joke scale of personality rankings. If I were to make the scale a bit more detailed, I might give 7 a slightly better score than 3 and especially 8, because it's less aggressive and less domineering in its approach. In general, based on stereotypes, of course.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

RoSoDude said:


> It really depends. Perhaps I didn't quite mean to say "in your face" to describe my issue with id-based personalities; moreso, it's a valuing of personal desires and wants that I don't really understand on many levels. Superego types are often more concerned with what you should or should not do, which can get annoying, but with which I have an easier time when it's forced upon me.
> I don't actually have anything personally against anyone here that I don't know, nor that anyone is especially annoying to me simply due to their type, just that I don't really get the id perspective and hence it is lower on my joke scale of personality rankings. If I were to make the scale a bit more detailed, I might give 7 a slightly better score than 3 and especially 8, because it's less aggressive and less domineering in its approach. In general, based on stereotypes, of course.


I guess that's why I'm Id and you're Superego. people unapologetically pursuing their desires doesn't really bother me at all, but people trying to tell me what I "should" do and force that on me makes me want to penetrate their esophagus with a rusty knife


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I guess that's why I'm Id and you're Superego. people unapologetically pursuing their desires doesn't really bother me at all, but people trying to tell me what I "should" do and force that on me makes me want to penetrate their esophagus with a rusty knife


Yeah, I guess because I have a strong ego tempering my superego (with two ego types in my tritype and two five wings), I don't much deal in telling others what they're supposed to be doing in life, but more just beating myself over the head with worry about whether I'm doing the right thing. I don't really believe in some notion of right and wrong in the way that perhaps some 1's might, but rather that there are good and bad things for me to do to mitigate harm to myself and others, such that I have to be constantly able to respond to the things life throws at me. It's a much more sp slant to it anyway.

Triple temperament tritypes of any variety have their flaws, of course; Triple egos have a lot of trouble taking action and doing something about their problems (something I've seen and identified with for my triple ego friends), triple superegos can be really annoyingly absolutist and moralistic, and triple id types can be far too domineering and (as I say with an extreme bias and failure to really get the actual motivations there) selfish in their motivations. Note that I have a hard time impartially identifying flaws in the triple id because I _don't get it at all _and hence lack a balanced perspective on the matter.

All that said, triple ego types FTW. I am envious of their withdrawn and reserved nature, and even their trouble to get themselves to actually experience the world they are busy observing and avoiding. No, my jealousies do not make much sense.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

4's: 7/10
5's: 6/10
3's: 7/10
7's: 8/10 *of course:wink:
8's: 5/10
9's: 8/10

In my experiences so far in life. Constant evaluation may change my gradings.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

RoSoDude said:


> Yeah, I guess because I have a strong ego tempering my superego (with two ego types in my tritype and two five wings), I don't much deal in telling others what they're supposed to be doing in life, but more just beating myself over the head with worry about whether I'm doing the right thing. I don't really believe in some notion of right and wrong in the way that perhaps some 1's might, but rather that there are good and bad things for me to do to mitigate harm to myself and others, such that I have to be constantly able to respond to the things life throws at me. It's a much more sp slant to it anyway.
> Triple temperament tritypes of any variety have their flaws, of course; Triple egos have a lot of trouble taking action and doing something about their problems (something I've seen and identified with for my triple ego friends), triple superegos can be really annoyingly absolutist and moralistic, and triple id types can be far too domineering and (as I say with an extreme bias and failure to really get the actual motivations there) selfish in their motivations. Note that I have a hard time impartially identifying flaws in the triple id because I _don't get it at all _and hence lack a balanced perspective on the matter.
> All that said, triple ego types FTW. I am envious of their withdrawn and reserved nature, and even their trouble to get themselves to actually experience the world they are busy observing and avoiding. No, my jealousies do not make much sense.


why is selfishness bad?


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 2w1s have a line of thinking akin to "it's everyone's responsibility to make the world a better place" and they'll generally try to push this on you and guilt trip you into agreeing with you.


Well I can think of far worse ways of thinking about one's place in the world.

Anyway to actually answer the OP:

Type 1: 10/10 - Probably the type I admire the most. They live their lives with purpose and have an exceptional work ethic. One particular friend is probably a 1 and I find his earnestness and reserve endearing.

Type 2: 7/10 - Also pretty admirable, but sometimes the emotional expressiveness gets to be a bit much. My mother is very likely a 2 and though she can be overbearing at times, it usually comes from a place of love and concern.

Type 3: 5/10 - This is most likely my type, but I don't find much depth in the 3s that I'e known. I guess it's that go-getter mentality.

Type 4: 9/10 - I thought I was a 4 for the longest time, but I'm not as comfortable sitting in the messiness of emotions as the 4s I know are. Despite their stereotype, the 4s I'e encountered are pretty warm and soulful.

Type 5: 5/10 - This is most likely my head fix, but I can only think of maybe 1 or 2 5's I've met in real life, and they were relatively avoidant, so it's hard to say.

Type 6: 5/10 - The 6s I've brushed with tend to complain and have an opinion about EVERYTHING. Some of it is charming, other times it's just wasted air.

Type 7: 5/10 - 7's are usually good for a laugh or entertaining conversation, but I haven't found much depth with the 7's I've met.

Type 8: 6/10 - These people can be fun to be around because of their no-BS attitude, but sometimes their lack of tact annoys me.

Type 9: 6/10 - A good friend of mine is almost a 9 stereotype. He's a bit of a doormat, but he's very caring (almost to a fault) and cooperative. A bit eccentric too.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> why is selfishness bad?


Despite whatever some theories on morality or economics may argue, I think selfish behavior is often shortsighted and will fail to provide the optimal outcome for the collective and even the individual over the long run. That's not to say I don't do selfish things day to day, but just that I don't think that personal gain is a good motivator (for me) in terms of my larger outlook on life. For example, I don't care very much about making money beyond the point that I could live comfortably and perhaps provide for a family, and I assume that I'd be unhappy in a job where I made a lot of money and didn't accomplish something greater, or especially in a job where I made a lot and it didn't seem like I deserved it. My motivation to work in college, then, is more out of an interest to simply learn and do well for their own merits, and so I can later become someone who can actually contribute to society in a meaningful and impactful way. There may be some self-interest in that, but the larger motivation isn't really grounded, I don't think, in what I get from all of it.

Because I try to eliminate selfishness from myself, I have a hard time understanding when others instead embrace it and use it for positive motivation in life. This also goes directly into my economic and political views, which ascribe much of the problems in society to selfishness and unsustainable individualism, furthering the dissonance that selfishness creates in my mind.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@Swordsman of Mana



> I guess that's why I'm Id and you're Superego. people unapologetically pursuing their desires doesn't really bother me at all, but people trying to tell me what I "should" do and force that on me makes me want to penetrate their esophagus with a rusty knife


My perspective generally is that people can pursue their desires unapologetically, but only if they also understand others will do so unapologetically. Which is to say, for some people, their unapologetic desire is to tell you how to live better than you are living, in their view. I don't hold either in more contempt.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Types I've seen get along quite well:

5w4 and 1w2 - I think the 1w2 is attracted to the artistic antics of the 4-wing of 5w4 whenever the later tries to make an impression of a unique and special individal the 1w2 is there to shower this person with compliments
5w4 and 1w9 - this is so-so match but relatively peaceful, the 5 thinks the 1w9 is a bit too passive and has a stronger bond with aforementioned 1w2
4w5 and 9w1 - bonded on basis of being outcasts with weird interests 
8w7 and 2w3 - I've seen two of these types of friendships, I think these types find each other refreshing and interesting
7w8 and 2w1 - definite draw between these types, perhaps because they share two integration/disintegration lines
7w6 and 1w9 - same deal as with 7w8 and 2w1 (also share two integration/disintegration lines)
4w3 and 8w7 - in general a common type of friendship (8-4 and 8-6)
1w9 and 9w1 - 1s and 9s seem to be drawn to one another


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool thread idea! :kitteh:

1 - 7 
2 - 5 
3 - 4 
4 - 9 
5 - 8 
6 - 7 
7 - 6 
8 - 8 
9 - 9 

Sometimes opposites attract. :tongue:

Haha, I noticed after ranking that I lavished praise on withdrawn and reactive triad types.

Do folks rank their own tritype higher?


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

A lot of this depends on the context of the situation for me - for example, I might love to work with some type but find them frustrating to deal with in a more casual situation. That being said, generally I don't get along great with 1's (especially 1w2's) because I feel like they're trying to rein in everything I do, don't like how 2's (especially 2w1's) try to get me to do things "for the good of the group", and think (phobic) 6w7's are too clingy. So those are all like 2 or 3. Everyone else, tenouttaten.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@RoSoDude, like you, if I'm honest (despite fervently telling myself, "Every type is equal, it's the individual that matters!") I do seem to have a small thing against id types. I also like hanging around ego types. As I was contemplating the tritypes that I tend to view well, it looked like this: 594 (or some combination thereof). XD I laughed at myself. And the id types I view "best" tend to be ones with a wing that isn't id. Lol. 

The one Enneagram time I have the hardest time understanding are Eights. Especially 8w7s.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Type 1 - 7/10
Type 2 - Usually 9/10
Type 3 - 8/10
Type 4 - 9/10
Type 5 - 10/10
Type 6 - 6/10
Type 7 - 10/10
Type 8 - 6/10
Type 9 - 7/10

The above is assuming they are healthy individuals...


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

unctuousbutler said:


> Cool thread idea! :kitteh:


Really? I see it as futile. An arbitrary number against each type with stereotyping as the explanation is highly pointless it doesn't tell anything about if you are mistyping people or have poor understanding of the types, what would be interesting is a summary of how one perceives their interaction with each type and therefore how they believe they get along with them. Some answers in here are interesting.


----------



## Rozart (Jan 5, 2013)

*Type 1: 6/10 *
Not close to any Ones, so I can’t say for sure. The only people who I think are Ones are some of the people I've met in one of the activist groups I once got involved in. 

My one-wing agrees that there are some things that are morally right and morally wrong, but my nine-core gets frustrated when they won’t see past their own views. Still, I find that strong firm passion that they have to be really refreshing.

If you gave me a group of people to go hang out with, they’re definitely not the first bunch of people I’d gravitate towards but I don’t hate being around them either.

*Type 2w1: 3/10.*
This isn't fair at all to the 2w1s out there but I’m basing this on my own experiences with the closest 2w1 I know: My mum (who, by the way, had a lot of anger issues). Gosh, our relationship had some really rough patches.

_“While they are proud to assist others without fanfare they still resent not being given their due. *They are prone to falling in love with their own tragedy of never getting the credit that they deserve*.”_

That is the one thing that frustrates me the most: That martyr syndrome. It annoys me so, so much. I. cannot. _stand_. it.

That gracious, self-sacrificing trait is a beautiful quality to have but somehow with a 2w1 that is unhealthy as my mum was, it gets terribly warped. The constant self-victimization, blame-game/guilt-tripping and temper tantrums were very emotionally draining. 

*Type 2w3: 8/10*
Both my sisters are 2w3s but they’re really quite different from one another. 

My 2w3 elder sister is incredibly lovely. She’s very, very generous, helpful but without the overt sensitive-defensiveness and neediness, which my younger sister has (the age/maturity probably has something to do with this). 

She’s also very charming and personable. Always the popular social butterfly, she has this natural ability to chat easily with just about anyone. I always feel safe and cozy whenever she’s around because she's such a steadfast, dependable person. I think this is where the charm of the 2 core shines through. They have this intrinsic nurturing ability that allows them to be this sort of walking sanctuary. I love having someone there that I know I can lean on.

Twos have a tendency to nag quite a bit though. They always try to push you to do something and the stubborn nine-inertia in me gets sulky whenever the nagging starts.

*Type 3: 7/10*
I'm so, so drawn to their charisma and I really admire their drive. A guy that I once fell really, really hard for was a Type 3. He was very charming and has a sort of aura that is loudly magnetic. Sort of forces you to open up but not in an intrusive way.

Was very concerned with popularity/trying to get to the top. But the competitive streak that they have doesn't bother me much. I had a type 3 friend in school who constantly bugged me for my exam results and was always trying to beat my test scores. My classmates wondered if I was annoyed by it but I actually found it quite fun.

All in all, I do like Threes. Their strong drive impresses me. Wish I could have a sort of Type 3 battery wired somewhere in my brain. 

I find them to be very hard to pin down though. Always off going somewhere and doing something to try and be someone. Plus, their loud ‘Look at _ME_’ tendencies tend to irk me at times.

*Type 4: 8/10. *
Very intriguing people. Some of them have a way with words and expressions that are just incredibly hypnotic. Sometimes, I have this urge to pick their brains apart just to see how they view the world.

I could talk for hours on end with them and I like their normally distinct insights and perceptions.

*Type 5: 6/10*
Not close to many Fives either but I have no problems getting along with them. Still, it does get a bit hard. I don’t push and pry--so they don’t respond and that just leads to lots of communication (or lack thereof) problems. 

I do enjoy discussing issues with them and listening to what they have to say (although I find them a little too rigid and dry at times).

*Type 6w5: 7/10*
I find them to be more reactive/defensive than their w7 counterparts. Sometimes, they have this almost petty need to assert their authority. 

But otherwise, I think sixes make great, loyal friends and are generally a fun bunch of people to hang out with. 

*Type 6w7: 9/10*
Aaah, I love them! roud: I’d like to think that I help them pull down their 'paranoid' walls for a while--allow them to relax and breathe easy. In return, they anchor my thoughts with pragmatic sensibilities and help to keep me grounded.

They’re such steadfast, reliable and loyal friends too. Very opinionated and bluntly humorous. I enjoy debating with them. Along with the 4s and 9s, the 6s I know enjoy talking about abstract issues too. So, the conversations I have with them are always fun.

*Type 7: 7/10*
Is the Seven’s energy contagious? Because I feel like it is. Sevens have this almost magical ability to inspire me to _do_ things. They get me moving and that seemingly boundless enthusiasm that they carry gets unconsciously passed on to me. 

The Seven’s constant blur of loudness and vibrancy is a nice, welcome change. However, they can get annoying. I also tend to feel this need to match their exuberant energy whenever they’re around. After a while, it gets quite draining. 

*Type 8: 4/10*
Aggressive, reactive, domineering, very in-your-face. 
I think I've had a bad run-in with 8s.  

I admire their headstrong, leadership qualities quite a lot but the 8s I've met are too brash and crude, almost as though they’re lacking in basic tact. There's a fine line between being honest and being just downright rude.

The (unhealthy) 8s I know are very explosive. I _hate_ it when people just give in to their anger when you can sit down and talk things out instead of just blowing up in my face. 

*Type 9: 9/10*
A little...well, maybe a lot biased but I think you'd generally get along well with people of your own type. I absolutely love all of my fellow 9s. Both the w8s and the w1s. They’re one of the few types who'd indulge in silly, philosophical discussions with me and actually enjoy them. 

I’m comfortable, cozy and at ease whenever I'm around them and they’re just very easy to talk to. 
The only problem is when we’re both at the ‘unmoving, lazy asses’ states, we tend to drag each other down into a sluggish pool of inertia.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Rozart said:


> the 8s I've met are too brash and crude, almost as though they’re lacking in basic tact. There's a fine line between being honest and being just downright rude.


it's not 'almost as though', that is how it is. 8s can be very rude and very uncaring about any of it. an 8 doesn't give a fuck about pointless procedures like tact and ethics. 




Rozart said:


> I _hate_ it when people just give in to their anger when you can sit down and talk things out instead of just blowing up in my face.


it's not under conscious control really. it's true, people can sit down and talk things out, but in the heat of the moment an 8 doesn't usually think of that. we are caught in the moment, feeling our aggression and it is our primary impulse to let it out. once that's done, it's gone, discharged, over. it might feel like it's 'blowing up in your face' especially if you're not used to conflict, but to an 8 it's hardly that intense. 8s have a lot of experience with conflict, and so it might not even feel like anger to us. i've been read 'angry' in situations where i was just putting up some resistance and didn't feel the anger myself at all. so, an 8 might not even feel the anger, but to you it seems like it's there. in any case it shouldn't be taken so personally; it really is nothing personal most of the time. 

you hate it when people give in to their anger, an 8 however thinks it's fake to hold it in and not say what you really mean, be angry but 'make nice' in spite of that.


----------



## Feathers Falling (Sep 5, 2012)

It's difficult for me to put specific number on a specific type, everyone is so different! But this is interesting, I'll list my general feelings about different types 

1 - I don't have much experience.. I have an ESTJ Marine Sgt that I work with that I suspect to be a 1... He's very overwhelming and intimidating sometimes o.o But he does seem healthy and values fairness  I admire his drive to do the right thing and he's a very hard worker. 

2 - Twos can be a bit exhausting for me... I feel like the unhealthy ones are very selfish by trying to make you love them by "acting selfless"... The healthy twos seem very giving and generous though! Who doesn't appreciate that 

3w2 - I don't know one well...
3w4 - The slightly unhealthy one I know is a very intense, creative individual driven to success. He's pretty insecure and self-conscious, and there's an ALMOST constant hint of compensation and fakeness and paranoidness... But I'm trying to encourage him to see the awesome, sexy person that I do  I think I'm helping him become more self-aware <3 I admire his focus and determination.

4 - I like 4s, they're never afraid to express themselves and they're interesting individuals. I love asking them how they feel and listening to the abstractness  Negative emotions can get tiring though... I feel like there is a little grey cloud above them most of the time.

5 - Very interesting individuals  Again, I don't know enough about the wings to say, but 5s are extremely interesting and entertaining, and can talk about complex ideas for hours on end with me :3 I love it. I seem to fascinate them too for some reason haha. Some are too withdrawan though, and no matter how hard I try they won't come out of their shell. I can't seem to stay focused on this individual though. I live kind of fast-paced for them.. Well anyone really haha, I'm just bouncing around everywhere. I feel like they're steady rocks and I'm a dragonfly flying around landing on them to soak up the interestingness :3 

Weird analogy 

haha anyways..

6 - I dated a very unhealthy Phobic six... it was not fun. I don't know how to spot them elsewhere, though.... I don't think I know many 6s, so I can't really compare :/

7 - Super fun, we get along well, I love all the crazy adventures we get into, the crazy tangents. We seem to share the same love for life. I LOVE their enthusiasm  Their flightiness can even leave me feeling left behind haha. So sevens can make other sevens feel left by the wayside, FYI!! 

8 - What can I say. I'm addicted to 8s. They're a rush.

9 - The salt of the earth  My dad is an 9. He's awesome <3 So easy to get along with. I feel like there's a lot more going on under there than they're willing to open up about. Unless they're really funny or interesting, I usually can't become too close of friends with them.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*More judgemental gossip than is healthy*

--
Edit: On second thoughts, not that useful. Had my fun though.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread gives me a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I doubt i would get along with most of those types anyway.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Straw man ratings. Do not take seriously. 

1w2 - ...No.... I will not change to your liking and then "thank you later".
1w9- Stop judging me. Get that look off your face. Yeah, I saw it. 
2w1 - Run away... you will not guilt me!!!!
2w3 - We cool. Just give me a little more space.
3w2 - No.
3w4 - NO!
4w3 - Hi!
4w5 - Hello dear. Friend zone, love you. Romantic zone... help!!!!
5w4 - I love you! Teach me things! In some weird way you inspire me to come out of my shell... maybe it's the lack of pressure. 
5w6 - I don't really know what to say to you. 
6w5 - Hi... please pass the stapler.
6w7 - You're fun and easy to talk to!
7w6 - Hahahahahaah wait what?
7w8 - *head explodes*
8w7 - *cries*
8w9 - ...Yes, yes, uh huh. Okay. You do that. Am I arguing? No.
9w1 - la la la... oh hello.
9w8 - I'm confused.


You're all actually awesome. I'm the one with the problem ;D


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

*1*: usually boring and rigid, but we generally share a degree of mutual respect, and they're typically reasonable enough to listen at least to you. I appreciate their conflict resolution style (more self controlled and less reactive than 8s, more assertive and direct than 9s) and general sense of authority. 1w9s and I tend to get along because they generally leave you alone, but I typically dislike 1w2s due to all their preachy bitchiness. 

*2*: I am wary of 2s. on one hand, they can be delightfully charming and pleasant, but underneath they are emotional puppet masters vying for control. they generally seem to have an agenda and are eager to subtly and indirectly sway you to the opinion/emotional state of their choosing. if the realm of 8 is control of the physical world, the realm of 2 is social/emotional control.
_however_, Sexual 2s with a mature sense of personal boundaries and absolutely wonderful, displaying real vulnerability and caring sans the pretentious false humility. a relationship, sexual or not, with such an individual is incredibly fulfilling and full of intense displays of intimacy, affection and support. 
overall: I either view them as manipulative emotional witches/sorcerers whom I want to strangle and burn at the stake (I don't think any type has pushed me so close to violence as a 2) or feel intense admiration for them. not much in between. 

*3*: honestly, I think they get a bad wrap. while I think most of the things they care about are, frankly, stupid, I admire their professionalism, social grace (they're seldom the grandiose megalomaniacs they're often portrayed as. that's more 7 :crazy: ) and ability to get shit done quickly and efficiently. as long as they're not trying to out-compete you in every little insignificant area they can find, I don't mind them. additionally, while they are not typically openly egotistical, they are usually internally egotistical and will give off an Id snicker if you display these traits yourself. 

*4*: ugh, so much unnecessary drama and emotional baggage. :dry: I just can't deal with all the defeatism, whoa is me and sensitivity over the more bizarre topics. 4w3 can exhibit an admirable, diva-ish charisma, but overall, 4s just don't do it for me. 

*5*: boring and over think everything. the only ones I seem to like are the Sp 5w6s with an 8 fix, and only partially then. I don't have much of a problem with them though, and they generally leave people alone, so I don't care.

*6*: depends on the tritype, instinctual variant and MBTI. for instance, I would probably want to murder an ESTP 6w5>8w7>3w2 Sx/So, but an INFP 6w7>9w1>2w3 Sx/Sp would bring out all my protective instincts with their delightful vulnerability, sincere affection and loyalty. 

*7*: generally we get along famously, though I often find So/Sp and Sx/So 7s somewhat annoying or draining. 7s are easy to get along with because if you are honest about what you want, they will typically accept it (with a mischievous snicker if it's really controversial). 7s are there to have a good time so, while I think "The Entertainer" a misleading title, the _activities_ 7s engage in are usually very entertaining and can be the same for anyone joining in.
on the other hand, unhealthy 7s are among the worst types on the planet. unhealthy 7w6s are self righteous, entitled and bitchier than a debate between The Center of the Advancement of Women and the National Rifle Association. unhealthy 7w8s are like a cross between a provocative, narcissistic frat boy who needs to get punched in the face and a sadistic bully with a disposition similar to a hyena who enjoys continually tormenting (and possibly sexually abusing) his prey. 

*8*: depends on the wing and the MBTI. ESxx 8s typically bother me a lot (especially ESTPs) but all the NTJ 8s I've met were extremely easy to get along with (I don't know why everyone hates them. all you have to do is not mess with them, stay out of their way and not bother them unless you have something to talk about that interests them). 8w9s typically bore me with their sluggish pace and seeming disinterest in lively conversation; 8w7s are much more fiery, vivacious, grandiose and make much better conversation partners. while the 8w9 rolls his eyes at my 7-ish fantasies, the 8w7 laughs along with me. 
in general, I enjoy 8s for their charisma, hardy energy, provocative sense of humor, ability to do whatever it takes to vanquish their energy and laser-like focus when overcoming an obstacle. 

*9*: I get along with the more feminine, sensual 9s. they're so affectionate and comforting and we can sit there for hours just holding each other and enjoying the moment :blushed: 
but the more reactive 9s piss me off. I'm like "uh, did you ever consider _telling_ me you had a problem some time in the last 6 months? when you've gone that long without bringing up a problem, how am I supposed to know something was wrong? communicate better next time and spare me the explosion  "


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *4*: ugh, so much unnecessary drama and emotional baggage. :dry: I just can't deal with all the defeatism, whoa is me and sensitivity over the more bizarre topics. 4w3 can exhibit an admirable, diva-ish charisma, but overall, 4s just don't do it for me.


4w5's?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> 4w5's?


4w5s tend to come across as somewhat bitter and frustrated, almost like their feelings are scraping around at their insides and causing immense pain. lots of people give off a vibe of "don't bother me" or "leave me alone", but 4w5's vibe almost says "I hate everyone".
overall, I don't like them


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 4w5s tend to come across as somewhat bitter and frustrated, almost like their feelings are scraping around at their insides and causing immense pain. lots of people give off a vibe of "don't bother me" or "leave me alone", but 4w5's vibe almost says "I hate everyone".
> overall, I don't like them


I do find with 4w5's, because there is practically a lack of attachment, it just makes for a lack of warmth, that is depending on the other fixes. Ironically, I also have the most in depth conversations with them generally speaking but they are so inaccessible much of the time and I have many problems with that, I start thinking they just don't like me or something, that's party my own insecurities but the feelings about it still remain. Not the most approachable type tbh.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

Tell me what you really think of us c'mon.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Loupgaroux said:


> Tell me what you really think of us c'mon.


I just told you!


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> I just told you!


Well, I was being sarcastic. Is that another thing about us you dislike? roud:


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*1 *- 0/10

*2 *- 7/10

*3 *- 5/10

*4 *- ?; I have a hard time guessing who the 4s are in the hood

*5 *- 0/10

*Phobic 6 - *8/10; one minute they're like 7w6s, the next they're all guarded and flaky and shit.

*CP6 *- 6/10; I was bestfriends with one in middle school and dude would punch me in the ribs or eye with brute force over a joke. I find female CP6s annoying as hell too.

*7w6 - *10/10; I wish everyone was this type honestly

*7w8 *- 7.5/10; some are cheeky bastards, others are awesome.

*8 - *6/10

*9 - *8/10


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

*1:* 5\10
A lot of respect for their convictions, but when they start shoving them down my throat my opinion changes fast. 

*2:* 6\10 
A few I've known can be smothering, but also just what I needed to get me out of my shell. 

*3:* 6\10
Fun, but equally frustrating. :tongue:

*4:* 8\10
Not a 10\10 despite me being a Four myself. A few other Fours' self-pity & melancholy drives me up the wall. Maybe it's because I've been that person & my past self annoys me just as much.

*5:* 9\10
We're, I mean they're, so fascinating. Deducted one point because I get a bit peeved when one thinks _everything _needs to be analysed. 

*6: *10\10
This is the type I have the hardest time understanding, but I tend to like them very much even if they confuse me.

*7:* 8\10
Oh lord, they get a high rating because one of my best friends is a Seven & I love him dearly.

*8:* 3\10
I can be easily in intimidated alright. Although I envy their directness. 

*9: *10\10
I could cuddle them they're so cute. :wink:


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I really like the idea of this thread, but I feel like the execution might not have been that great. I think there needed to be a disclaimer: "this thread is about expressing your honest experiences, not about causing offense; dont take it to heart."

Anyways, enough peace-making, I'm gonna go with ranges because I've been into enneagram for about a year now so I feel I've identified people of most of the types in varying degrees of pleasantness. It honestly not a cop-out, the ranges represent my legit experiences. 


*Type 1*: 3-10; When type ones get especially dogmatic and preachy they can be really toxic people. They can be really nosy when they have no right to, like they have the right to judge whether anything you do is right. At their best they can be surprisingly laid-back and accepting, and can really, truly stand up for people who don't really have much of a voice.

*Type 2*: 6-10; Personally I've never experienced a two which I really couldn't stand. At worst I've found they can be a little too desperate to help which is slightly off-putting but to me quite minor. At their best they are just so awesome and kind.

*Type 3*: 6-8; I have trouble giving a 10 to threes simply because I can't relate to their need for acknowledgement. When I hang out with even really cool threes I feel like I have to consciously pander to their ego for them to really get interested in the conversation.

*Type 4*: 5-8; Similar to threes I feel like I have to constantly defer to fours to get them out of their shell in any significant way. In that sense I mean I'm always having to acknowledge how great their uniqueness is even when I don't find it all that spectacular. And if I don't put in that effort, the emotional maelstrom is something I just have difficulty understanding as I would not mind in the least if I was not acknowledged. 

*Type 5*: 7-10; Honestly I only know a few legit fives. The ones I've hung out with I really enjoyed, I have five in my tri-type so I love talking at length about random theories and nonsense.

*Type 6*: 3-8; It's hard to explain, but the energy of the six is just in general really foreign to me. Even when they are doing awesome and are goofing around its just slightly too anxious for me. At their worst they can be so brutal and can really resort to comparing all kinds of facts to prove how worthy they are of respect.

*Type 7*: 6-10; When sevens are really unwound it truly does bother me, but more in the sense that I feel sorry for them. They almost always mean well in some sense or another but they can get so tangled up in their own projects and ambitions that they really screw their own lives up. They are generally so positive and generous that I can't not appreciate them. It does bother me that they are generally much worse at reading people than they think they are. Whenever I withdraw they try to provoke me out of my shell, which is the last thing I want or need at that point in time.

*Type 8*: 0-10; The thing about eights is that they are generally after something in life... When they have that thing they are amazing people to be around - they can really light up a room. When they don't have control or possession of what they seek though... they are by far the most hurtful, callous and damaging type in my experience.

*Type 9*: 5-10; I have met some really disintegrating nines before and they are like the stereotype: they lurk and do nothing and then explode in disconcerting rage. At their best they are honestly so peaceful to be around. You might think a nine like myself might be resistant to that calming energy but I honestly think I am more receptive to it!

Man such high numbers... nine must really by a positive type huh.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay, I guess I'll do this for the triads.

Gut types: 10/10. I just can't resist them, I love *so *many things about them. We always get along great, and their stability and groundedness is much needed.

Head types: 5/10. Hit or miss, really. Some I really like, others I just cannot get along with. 

Heart types: 7-8/10 for most, except for unhealthy 2's.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> Gut types: 10/10. I just can't resist them, I love *so *many things about them. We always get along great, and their stability and groundedness is much needed.


same. apart from their groundedness, I appreciate their ability to say a lot with few words. they've helped me become less verbose and able to say things with my body and intonation rather than trying to verbally explain every little nuance.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

1w9 - I think one of my old coworkers was this type, she could get pretty annoying but was overall nice. 5.5/10

1w2 - The one I know really well online is pleasant. My mom is this type and I like her too. I don't know how well I would get along with 1w2s I don't know. 7/10

2w1 - No experience with this type.

2w3 - Love/hate relationship. Sometimes they get quite overwhelming, but they're usually nice enough. 5/10

3w2 - Seems like a type a lot of people at my school would have, I usually just ignore them. 4/10

3w4 - I feel extremely competitive around other people of this type. 1/10

4w3 - I feel extremely competitive around them as well, as I share a lot in common with a strong 4 wing. 1/10

4w5 - I find a lot of them really interesting, don't really know many in real life but the ones online are awesome. 8/10

5w4 - Same as above, 8/10.

5w6 - Eh, some are boring, some are annoying, some are kind of nice. 5/10

6w5 - I'm lacking in experience dealing with them extensively, I think I know a lot and they're okay but I haven't seen their 6ish side well. 5/10

6w7 - It's a pretty cute type in general, although I wouldn't really want to get too close to them. 6/10

7w6 - 7s intrigue me, and they're usually friendlier than w8s. 7/10

7w8 - I've seen a really assholish one, but most seem okay. 5.5/10

8w7 - I suspect someone I hate from school is this type, otherwise I don't have experience with them. 3/10

8w9 - No experience other than a couple cool people I don't know well online, but they're cool. 7/10

9w8 - I get along with 9s the best. 9.5/10

9w1 - Same, although I guess I prefer w8s in general. 9/10


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

I can't do wings or rate people, but I'll do every type...
1's: Some seem arrogant, have too much of a "I know what's best" attitude. But my mom is a 1w2 and we're super close, they do give good advice when called for. 
2's: Great people to be around, are so thoughtful, but I don't know if I could handle a close relationship, would be too smothering and all over the place.
3's: Entertaining and fun, make me laugh a lot. Really eccentric and interesting, but don't always like to show their depth, even though it's totally there.
4's: The people I surround myself with, usually in artistic settings. It's not competitive, but rather complete acceptance. Although, I could see wing 3's being a little bit more competitive, 4w5's tend to not care, as long as you're being yourself
5's: I rarely befriend them, but whenever we have conversations, I never want to stop, mentally stimulating!!
6's: Really cannot hangout with them at night, will freak out over too many things. But, they are genuinely caring and will do anything for you. 
7's: Super freeing to be around, but I struggle to get close to them. Too impulsive, and some of them can be douchey, especially the wing 8's 
8's: Help me feel motivated, usually great to have in group projects, unless unhealthy, they can become too controlling 
9's: Great friends, typically on the same wavelength, almost feel like a 9 when I'm around them. Really easy to get along with.


----------



## JpKoff (Oct 30, 2017)

Based on friends, family, co-workers whom I'm sure about their type : 

1w9 : the ones I know deflate their perfectionism with some kind of creaky humor I find amusing (5/10)
1w2 : ehh... I live with one, but it's not specifically her that I will grade. Not that easy to go along with, but she helps me comply with unwritten social rules, so that I stay a bit more grounded... Generally they tend to be overly moralistic which does not go well with me (4/10)
2w1 : I like 2s, I need some of them in my life. I just like the other subtype better (6/10)
2w3 : I see them as "pilot fish" in social situations. I'm considerably less socially awkward when I'm around them (8/10)
3w2 : I haven't befriended a lot of them, the ones I know have a "fake nice guy" vibe about them that I find off-putting, but small sample size... (3/10)
3w4 : I like them more than the other subtype, I sometimes envy their social ease (6/10)
4w3 : well that's my type, I understand where they are coming from but I don't get along with all of them (5/10)
4w5 : love discussing and debating with them, the difficult part is breaking ice (8/10)
5w4 : they're deep, I like them (8/10)
5w6 : i don't know enough of them
6w5 : I love 6s, nuff said (8/10)
6w7 : ditto (9/10)
7w6 : hit & miss with 7s, I like their energy but with some of them, the relationship is mutually boring (6/10)
7w8 : they're fun but too much in your face for my taste. I like them from afar (5/10)
8w7 : I hated 8s before knowing about the enneagram. too blunt, too loud, too uncompromising... i see them under a different light now (6/10)
8w9 : I know only two of them, both paternalistic as f**k but dependable and... funny to say but in a war situation, I would follow them blindly! (7/10)
9w8 : adorable as long as you don't push their button... they all have at least one ultra-sensitive topic about which they would rather explode than compromise. (8/10)
9w1 : don't know too many of them... I like 9s in general.


----------

